# Add your rescue link to our site



## BigPawDesigns (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello
New to the forum. Wanted to offer a free link on our website for any rescue groups that would like to submit! 

There are several options:
http://www.bigpawdesigns.com/gore.html
http://site.bigpawdesigns.com/resources/mainmenu.html

Woof!
Thanks, Carol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't see a way to submit information, do we just use the contact link?


----------



## BigPawDesigns (Dec 8, 2008)

You can add it here:
http://site.bigpawdesigns.com/resources/add_link.html

or for the rescue pages - email us info at bigpawdesigns.com

thanks!


----------

